# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  quantas anemonas se pode ter?

## Rui Damião

comprei hoje uma Entacmea quadricolor ao Melo Ribeiro gostava de saber se posso ter mais no aqua pois o meu Gold Clownfish ocupou-a e nao deixa mais nenhum palhaço ir para la sera que posso ter mais que uma?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> comprei hoje uma Entacmea quadricolor ao Melo Ribeiro gostava de saber se posso ter mais no aqua pois o meu Gold Clownfish ocupou-a e nao deixa mais nenhum palhaço ir para la sera que posso ter mais que uma?



Espero que nao tenhas COMPRADO a que eu "gentilmente ofereci" ao Melo Ribeiro.
Caso assim seja ...  :Prabaixo:  ...

Andarem uns a ganhar dinheiro com os gestos dos outros...  :yb668:  

Aguardo!

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Rui,

penso que ter uma anémona é dose...ter duas é para pessoal experiente. Poder, podes...aumentas é o risco da coisa correr mal...ou seja, se contendo uma anemona no aquário tens o risco que ela morra e "envenene" a água, assim duplicas esse mesmo risco.

Boa sorte!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Essa questão já foi colocada por ti e analisada. Vê o último comentário do Roberto Pacheco no teu post: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ight=an%E9mona


Mas parece que já decidiste... http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4841

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Podes ter, mas é complicado num aquário de recife.
Há um "aquário do mês" da reefkeeping que é dedicado apenas a anêmonas, mas não é um aquário de recife.
Boa sorte.

António

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Para desfazer qualquer tipo de dúvidas, e atendendo ao facto do Ricardo Lacerda me ter oferecido a anémona, gostaria de deixar claro, principalmente ao Ricardo que não ganhei dinheiro nenhum.
Amigo Ricardo: Esta anémona começou por me dar imensos problemas, e atendo ao facto de ter adquirido uma outra anémona ao Marcos Cavaleiro acompanhada de uma "premna", CEDI a que me foi oferecida ao Rui Damião, que me pagou apenas o valor do gasóleo que dispendi na viagem a Coimbra que foi feita propositadamente para ir buscar a anémona.

O Rui Damião deu-me 30 euros!

Ora considerando 400 Kms, não será ganhar dinheiro.
Nem tão pouco desconsiderar a oferta que me foi feita. 

Apenas a anémona estava a dar-me bastantes problemas, além de ser muito grande.

----------


## Rui Damião

> Espero que nao tenhas COMPRADO a que eu "gentilmente ofereci" ao Melo Ribeiro.
> Caso assim seja ...  ...
> 
> Andarem uns a ganhar dinheiro com os gestos dos outros...  
> 
> Aguardo!


A que comprei penso que era a tua, mas consigo perceber a parte do Melo. Parabéns Ricardo ela e magnifica, quando a coloquei no aqua ela ficou no mesmo sitio os palhaços foram logo atrás dela mas o que lá ficou e esta a fazer simbiose com ela e o Gold Clownfish.
Ela estabeleceu-se ali ainda não foi para mais lado nenhum quando acendo a luz do aqua 1 calha de 1,50m 2x80w t5 ela abre-se mas ainda não a vi toda aberta como na tua foto isso e normal?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....quando acendo a luz do aqua 1 calha de 1,50m 2x80w t5 ela abre-se mas ainda não a vi toda aberta como na tua foto isso e normal?


Imagino que ainda esteja em període de habituação...
No meu aqua ela estava com 2*150W Hqi + 1 calha de 1,50m 2x80w. Pode ser essa uma das razões.

----------


## Rui Damião

> Olá Rui,
> 
> penso que ter uma anémona é dose...ter duas é para pessoal experiente. Poder, podes...aumentas é o risco da coisa correr mal...ou seja, se contendo uma anemona no aquário tens o risco que ela morra e "envenene" a água, assim duplicas esse mesmo risco.
> 
> Boa sorte!


Boas Bruno aquilo que dizes e verdade duplico o problema ou triplico se meter 3 mas na verdade não me quero desfazer dos palhaços que tenho pois gosto muito de todos e eles viviam em sintonia mas agora que a anémona foi lá para dentro o premnas esta um pouco violento e vejo que os outro tb gostavam de ter uma para eles esse e o facto de querer adquirir mais que 1 entendes

----------


## Rui Damião

> Imagino que ainda esteja em període de habituação...
> No meu aqua ela estava com 2*150W Hqi + 1 calha de 1,50m 2x80w. Pode ser essa uma das razões.


Mas ela e um sonho faço ideia quando abrir toda

----------


## Rui Damião

> Rui,
> 
> Essa questão já foi colocada por ti e analisada. Vê o último comentário do Roberto Pacheco no teu post: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ight=an%E9mona
> 
> 
> Mas parece que já decidiste... http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4841


Boas João tens toda razão naquilo que dizes mas não encontrava o outro tópico e queria saber mais opiniões entendes por isso meti novamente

----------


## Rui Damião

> Olá,
> 
> Podes ter, mas é complicado num aquário de recife.
> Há um "aquário do mês" da reefkeeping que é dedicado apenas a anêmonas, mas não é um aquário de recife.
> Boa sorte.
> 
> António


Boas António desculpa a minha ignorância mas gostava que me dissesses onde posso visualizar "aquário do mês" da reefkeeping para ter umas luzes.
Obrigado

----------


## Rui Damião

> Para desfazer qualquer tipo de dúvidas, e atendendo ao facto do Ricardo Lacerda me ter oferecido a anémona, gostaria de deixar claro, principalmente ao Ricardo que não ganhei dinheiro nenhum.
> Amigo Ricardo: Esta anémona começou por me dar imensos problemas, e atendo ao facto de ter adquirido uma outra anémona ao Marcos Cavaleiro acompanhada de uma "premna", CEDI a que me foi oferecida ao Rui Damião, que me pagou apenas o valor do gasóleo que dispendi na viagem a Coimbra que foi feita propositadamente para ir buscar a anémona.
> 
> O Rui Damião deu-me 30 euros!
> 
> Ora considerando 400 Kms, não será ganhar dinheiro.
> Nem tão pouco desconsiderar a oferta que me foi feita. 
> 
> Apenas a anémona estava a dar-me bastantes problemas, além de ser muito grande.


Boas Melo
Queria confirmar aqui que de facto o Melo tem razão eu dei-lhe 30 pela anémona e ele ainda me deu um pezinho de xenia

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ao contrário do que o senso comum nos diz, ter uma anémona não é para todos! São animais bastante sensíveis e não aconselhados para aquariofilistas inexperientes. Necessitam de muita luz e uma qualidade de água acima da média.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Damião

> Olá,
> 
> Ao contrário do que o senso comum nos diz, ter uma anémona não é para todos! São animais bastante sensíveis e não aconselhados para aquariofilistas inexperientes. Necessitam de muita luz e uma qualidade de água acima da média.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Boas Diogo
Por muito que me custe isso e verdade Diogo tenho de me desfazer de 1 ou 2 palhaços

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Outro problema em ter duas anémonas de espécies diferentes é de que estas vão entrar em guerra química até uma delas morrer. essa guerra química irá afectar todos os seres do aqua. 

- Acho que tens de começar a dar ouvidos ao pessoal aqui do forum e tirar as tuas próprias conclusões. Penso que o que tens feito até aqui é que pedes opiniões e nunca gostas das respostas . Por vezes temos de ser paciêntes e ouvir os outros para não termos desgostos no futuro. À que ter em conta os seres vivos que tens no aqua e fazer os possiveis para lhes proporcionar boas condições de vida. Os aquários têm limites.

- Espero não te ter ofendido e se o fiz as minhas sinceras desculpas, mas esta é a minha opinião.

- Um abraço.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,

Concordo contigo! O Rui tem querido andar depressa demais... basta ver a quantidade de posts que tem nas ofertas. Penso que devias ter a certeza do que queres fazer antes de decidir o que comprar. Conhecer as necessidades de cada ser, etc...

Não sei que iluminação tens no aqua e isso é um factor importante a ter em conta se queres manter anémonas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

> Boas António desculpa a minha ignorância mas gostava que me dissesses onde posso visualizar "aquário do mês" da reefkeeping para ter umas luzes.


Tens aqui 1 dedicado a anémonas:

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...totm/index.php

Atenção que isto não é para um iniciado. 
Tal como te disseram, ter e manter anémonas não é algo fácil... a não ser que sejam aiptasias  :yb624:  .

António

----------


## João Castelo

> Tal como te disseram, ter e manter anémonas não é algo fácil... a não ser que sejam aiptasias  .


É de se lhe tirar o  :Olá:  

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Este aquario de reefkeeping comecou com apenas uma e continuou a dividir ate o que vez agora. Se as Anemonas forem a mesma sp. nao ha problema em manter mais de uma, mas se tentares misturar sp. ai vai haver problema especialmente se escolheres as mais aggressivas. 

Como ja disse tu nao tens luz sufeciente no teu aqua para NENHUMA anemona que faz simbiose com palhacos. Eu recomendo pelo menos adicionar o dobro das T5's que tens para ter sucesso a longo prazo.

----------


## João Castelo

Rui,

Tenho uma Stichodactyla Haddoni  no meu aqua que atravessou um periodo muito complicado e esteve quase a morrer . Nessa altura deu-me uma grande ajuda o Roberto Pacheco que foi quem me manteve calmo.

De facto era problema de luz. Tinha umas pc´s que me estavam a dar cabo da minha querida haddoni.

Mudei para Hqi + T5 + pc e ganhou imediatamente vida.

À conclusão que as anemonas precisam de luz adequada.

Não sei , no entanto , qual a tua iluminação.

Fica foto da minha.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Fica foto da minha.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Ela esta espetacular JC parabens  :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Damião

Penso que o que tens feito até aqui é que pedes opiniões e nunca gostas das respostas .

Boas Nuno Vidrago porque dizes isso?
Se alguma vez o fiz nunca foi com essa intenção bem pelo contrario se não gostasse das respostas das pessoas aqui do fórum não perguntava nada aqui mas sim tentava faze-lo por outro meio
Como poderás verificar gosto de participar em algumas questões daqui do fórum dando a minha humilde opinião daquilo que vou aprendendo

----------


## Rui Damião

> Olá,
> 
> Ao contrário do que o senso comum nos diz, ter uma anémona não é para todos! São animais bastante sensíveis e não aconselhados para aquariofilistas inexperientes. Necessitam de muita luz e uma qualidade de água acima da média.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo
tenho uma calha t5 2x80w de 1,50m e estou a tentar fazer negocio com uma de 1,20m 2xhqi 150w mais 1 luz do luar da aquamedic

----------


## Rui Damião

> Tens aqui 1 dedicado a anémonas:
> 
> http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...totm/index.php
> 
> Atenção que isto não é para um iniciado. 
> Tal como te disseram, ter e manter anémonas não é algo fácil... a não ser que sejam aiptasias  .
> 
> António


Olá António estive a ver e esta muito  :SbOk:  
E areia a mais para minha camioneta

----------


## Rui Damião

> Este aquario de reefkeeping comecou com apenas uma e continuou a dividir ate o que vez agora. Se as Anemonas forem a mesma sp. nao ha problema em manter mais de uma, mas se tentares misturar sp. ai vai haver problema especialmente se escolheres as mais aggressivas. 
> 
> Como ja disse tu nao tens luz sufeciente no teu aqua para NENHUMA anemona que faz simbiose com palhacos. Eu recomendo pelo menos adicionar o dobro das T5's que tens para ter sucesso a longo prazo.


Ola Roberto
Estou a tentar fazer negocio com uma de 1,20m 2xhqi 150w mais 1 luz do luar da aquamedic para juntar a minha 2x80w t5

----------


## Rui Damião

> Rui,
> 
> Tenho uma Stichodactyla Haddoni  no meu aqua que atravessou um periodo muito complicado e esteve quase a morrer . Nessa altura deu-me uma grande ajuda o Roberto Pacheco que foi quem me manteve calmo.
> 
> De facto era problema de luz. Tinha umas pc´s que me estavam a dar cabo da minha querida haddoni.
> 
> Mudei para Hqi + T5 + pc e ganhou imediatamente vida.
> 
> À conclusão que as anemonas precisam de luz adequada.
> ...


Ola Joao,
Parabens a tua anemona e linda  :SbOk:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui:

Em vez de escreveres 4 ou 5 ou 6 posts seguidos, tens uma opção que diz *Editar*, por baixo do sitio onde escreves, que te permite alterar o post inicial mesmo depois de já o teres enviado.
Assim colocas tudo num só post.
É que assim tens  perto de 2/3 dos teus posts que não fazem sentido, já que podiam estar agrupados. Tornam-se os topicos mais longos para ler, sem necessidade.

Mais Uma nota: Qualquer utilizador pode bloquear o tópico criado por si próprio, mas, e exceptuando a parte dos particulares, as discussões não devem ser fechadas só porque já obteste a resposta que querias, isto porque pode interessar a outros utilizadores a discussão que abriste, e assim escusam de abrir um topico igual ao teu.
Já o fizeste nos seguintes tópicos :"Identificação de Amphiprion", "Entacmea Quadricolor" e inexplicavelmente no tópico " Quantos peixes se pode ter"

----------


## Rui Damião

> Boas Rui:
> 
> Em vez de escreveres 4 ou 5 ou 6 posts seguidos, tens uma opção que diz *Editar*, por baixo do sitio onde escreves, que te permite alterar o post inicial mesmo depois de já o teres enviado.
> Assim colocas tudo num só post.
> É que assim tens  perto de 2/3 dos teus posts que não fazem sentido, já que podiam estar agrupados. Tornam-se os topicos mais longos para ler, sem necessidade.
> 
> Mais Uma nota: Qualquer utilizador pode bloquear o tópico criado por si próprio, mas, e exceptuando a parte dos particulares, as discussões não devem ser fechadas só porque já obteste a resposta que querias, isto porque pode interessar a outros utilizadores a discussão que abriste, e assim escusam de abrir um topico igual ao teu.
> Já o fizeste nos seguintes tópicos :"Identificação de Amphiprion", "Entacmea Quadricolor" e inexplicavelmente no tópico " Quantos peixes se pode ter"


Boas Gil,
Obrigado pela dica as vezes quero falar do mesmo assunto mas com outras duvidas e assim poderei faze-lo dessa maneira no mesmo post.
Em relação aos tópicos que fechei peço aqui desculpa a todos os membros por isso mas pensava que logo que a resposta fosse satisfeita deveria ser apagado para não ocupar espaço era por isso que o fazia mas mais uma vez peço desculpa a todos pois não era essa a minha intenção de cortar a discussão

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...Em vez de escreveres 4 ou 5 ou 6 posts seguidos, tens uma opção que diz *Editar*, por baixo do sitio onde escreves, que te permite alterar o post inicial mesmo depois de já o teres enviado.
> Assim colocas tudo num só post.
> É que assim tens  perto de 2/3 dos teus posts que não fazem sentido, já que podiam estar agrupados. Tornam-se os topicos mais longos para ler, sem necessidade


Aqui tb a moderaçao tem uma palavra a dizer .. e deveria utilizar a funçao "MERGE" para evitar isto... :yb665:

----------


## Rui Damião

> Aqui tb a moderaçao tem uma palavra a dizer .. e deveria utilizar a funçao "MERGE" para evitar isto...


o que e isso Ricardo?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> o que e isso Ricardo?


 :Coradoeolhos:   Nao era para ti Rui... era so uma "boquita" para os moderadores mais "desatentos" ...  :yb665:   :yb665:  .. So eles podem fazer o Merge de posts e topicos....

PS: Ja agora... alguem me explica pq raio aqui em casa nao consigo colocar acentuaçao em nada e no PC do serviço consigo?!?!?!

----------


## Rui Damião

> Nao era para ti Rui... era so uma "boquita" para os moderadores mais "desatentos" ...   .. So eles podem fazer o Merge de posts e topicos....
> 
> PS: Ja agora... alguem me explica pq raio aqui em casa nao consigo colocar acentuaçao em nada e no PC do serviço consigo?!?!?!


Ok pensava que era mais uma opção

----------

